# My Lush Stash



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 31, 2007)

only small hehe just building up really, well im currently kinda on a Lush ban since my mom's made a fuss about how much of the stuff i buy haha

Part One - What i had acquired at the weekend:







Mask of Magnaminty
Honey I Washed The Kids soap (free with lush promos)
Honey Bee Ballistic
Flying Fox Shower Gel
Think Pink Hatebox which includes:
Sex Bomb BB 
MMM bath melt 
Rock Star soap 
Helping Hands hand cream 
Fair Trade foot lotion 
Creamy Candy BBS 
I Should Coco soap 
Ring of Roses buttercream 
Flosty Gritter BBS yay! 
Pop In The Bath pink BBS 
The Comforter BBS 
Think Pink BB

Part Two - My other Lush stash, pic taken before Part One, alot of it was from Free4All
*clicky thumbnail*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2007)

Niiiiice.  I am jealous.


----------



## jani04 (Jun 2, 2009)

Love that hat box! The smaller ones are just so cute


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so envious, I love Lush but there is no Lush store in either state I live in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 2, 2009)

mask of magnaminty and coal face are two of my must lush buys...better than any chemical you put on your face,doesnt dry your skin out and removes the toughest make up x

sorry for sounding like an advert lol


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_mask of magnaminty and coal face are two of my must lush buys...better than any chemical you put on your face,doesnt dry your skin out and removes the toughest make up x

sorry for sounding like an advert lol_

 
Hehe. 

I love love love baby face cleanser. it really helps my dry skin and is super cute.

however dislike ultrabland alot.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh man.. I bet you smell good, lol!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 5, 2009)

awww i love lush <3


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 19, 2009)

Lush is just awesome. I have a ton! Nice collection.


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 12, 2009)

You have so many Snow Fairy body washes! I agree that Mask of Magnaminty is a must have from LUSH.


----------



## michthr (Oct 12, 2009)

nice collection! i just ordered a bunch of the lush holiday stuff online cause i couldnt wait to go to the store! 

what is free4all though?


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

love lush...just on my way to their store


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

I was never hugely into lush until my boyfriend first bought me the paradise regained and a while later the enzymion facial moisturisers.
They are perfect!
It's just so much lighter than anything I've ever had before!

Pied de pepper (I think) was awesome for a really heady perfume! I used a sample pot of it it really (too much and you start to get snap on lego wig style hair!)  sparsley as a sort of leave in conditoner on my dead ends!


----------

